# [LIST][WIP] Files to safely remove



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there a confirmed list out here to ok removing apk's? I would like to get a list of safe files to remove. Submit them in this thread! Thanks.


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's a link to Psouza's Bloat Removal Script, he has a list of removed stuff too.



psouza4 said:


> There's been a lot of speculation on what can and can't be removed as well as how to remove them without causing force-closes, boot loops, and other headaches. So I wrote this script that will let you disable all of the bloat with none of the hassle.
> 
> After a few prompts to find out if there's anything you want to keep that can't be replaced in the market, it will do its magic -- renaming files to a .bak extension so they are no longer recognized by Android. This will cause some system services to fail and force-close loop until you reboot (and the script reboots for you). Also included is a script that will undo all of this.
> 
> ...


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

For the record, Conversations.apk cannot be removed. It broke sms.


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe the script gives you a Y/N option on removing the stock moto messaging and related apps.


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Works very well.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

